# [Wifi] [WPA] Problemas con mi wifi (abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Estoy intentando montar una wifi en mi casa, con mi Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5300AGN REV=0x24 (net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode). Quería ponerla oculta WPA2 con TKIP y cifrado AES y si puede ser con WEP de 128 bits por encima... pero por ahora nada de nada.

He intentando seguir el manual de wifi de Gentoo y el del wiki de Gentoo.

Gracias a ello tengo el demonio hecho y activado las opciones de /etc/conf.d/net para que arranque wpa_supplicant y que lance también el dhcp a wlan0.

En cuanto al formulario web de mi modem wifi, pues no tiene pérdida Interfaz activar, nombre abcde54321, essid abierto (luego lo cerraré), canal 10 (por ser legal), wpa2-psk activado (wpa, wpa-psk y wpa2 no activado), encriptación wpa-wpa2 seleccionado a AES, contraseña gentoo-es y Group Key Rotation Interval a 0.

El problema lo tengo al configurar mi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, como sé que es "difícil" uso wpa-gui y consigo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

RSN = WPA2 y CCMP = AES.

Y cuando lanzo el wpa_supplicant me sale un desastre cuando se quiere asociar con mi modem ( Associated with 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ) se enfada y lo pone a una lista negra y luego se intenta conectar con el vacío 00:00:00:00:00:00...

[quote]# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -ddK

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                  

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'                     

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                           

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                                        

ctrl_interface_group='0'                                                                        

update_config=1                                                                                 

Line: 5 - start of a new network block                                                          

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=10):                                                                   

     61 62 63 64 65 35 34 33 32 31                     abcde54321                               

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=9):                                                  

     67 65 6e 74 6f 6f 2d 65 73                        gentoo-es                                

proto: 0x2                                                                                      

key_mgmt: 0x2                                                                                   

pairwise: 0x10                                                                                  

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): 3b 56 73 12 00 3c 2e cf 84 97 6c 36 1a 3d af 2d 92 17 fa 1a 83 03 d4 56 88 23 38 20 eb d6 ff 69                                                        

Priority group 0                                                                                

   id=0 ssid='abcde54321'                                                                       

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'                                                              

Interface wlan0 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization             

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf                                        

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                                  

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                                        

Own MAC address: 00:16:ea:b4:3d:20                                                              

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                                         

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                                             

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                            

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                                          

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                         

WPS: UUID based on MAC address - hexdump(len=16): 92 a6 70 f1 f4 56 52 e6 b2 bc 55 78 17 6a bd e2                                                                                               

WPS: Build Beacon and Probe Response IEs                                                        

WPS:  * Version                                                                                 

WPS:  * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State (0)                                                         

WPS:  * Version                                                                                 

WPS:  * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State (0)                                                         

WPS:  * Response Type (2)                                                                       

WPS:  * UUID-E                                                                                  

WPS:  * Manufacturer                                                                            

WPS:  * Model Name                                                                              

WPS:  * Model Number                                                                            

WPS:  * Serial Number                                                                           

WPS:  * Primary Device Type                                                                     

WPS:  * Device Name                                                                             

WPS:  * Config Methods (0)                                                                      

WPS:  * RF Bands (3)                                                                            

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                     

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                                     

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                        

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                                

Using existing control interface directory.                                                     

ctrl_interface_group=0                                                                          

Added interface wlan0                                                                           

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 20                                                             

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                               

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association                                                                                          

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)                                    

Received 5285 bytes of scan results (14 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11                     

   selected based on RSN IE                                                                     

   selected WPA AP 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321'                                          

Trying to associate with 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de (SSID='abcde54321' freq=2457 MHz)                    

Cancelling scan request                                                                         

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                    

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1                                                               

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0                                                                    

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2                            

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE                                                                         

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                                                                                         

WPA: using GTK CCMP                                                                             

WPA: using PTK CCMP                                                                             

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK                                                                     

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                                                                                

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                            

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING                                                                  

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                         

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_associate                                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk                                                                         

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec                                                   

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                    

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto                                                 

RSN: Ignored PMKID candidate without preauth flag                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=191                                                              

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCINFO(ReqIEs=000a61626364653534333231010802040b160c12182432043048606c30140100000fac040100000fac040100000fac020000 RespIEs=010882848b962430486c32040c121860dd06001018020000)'                                                                                  

Association info event                                                                          

req_ies - hexdump(len=50): 00 0a 61 62 63 64 65 35 34 33 32 31 01 08 02 04 0b 16 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                

resp_ies - hexdump(len=24): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 06 00 10 18 02 00 00                                                                                             

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                                                                                    

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                     

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24                                                               

Wireless event: new AP: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de                                                       

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                         

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                       

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:11:f5:ef:fd:de                                                

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                

Associated with 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de                                                               

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter                                                   

WPA: Clear old PTK                                                                              

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                    

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                      

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                    

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1                                                    

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING                                                       

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE                                                              

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec                                                   

Cancelling scan request                                                                         

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                     

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24                                                               

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00                                                       

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                         

Added BSSID 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de into blacklist                                                    

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys                                        

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                           

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory                                              

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT                                                         

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED                                                               

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                         

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                    

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                     

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                        

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                      

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                    

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 5 seconds                                                 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)                                    

Received 4898 bytes of scan results (13 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again                                                    

Removed BSSID 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de from blacklist (clear)                                          

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No suitable AP found.                                                                           

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                              

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)                                    

Received 4898 bytes of scan results (13 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No suitable AP found.                                                                           

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec                                                              

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0                                                                          

EAPOL: disable timer tick                                                                       

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)                                    

Received 4904 bytes of scan results (13 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1c:f0:00:3b:d5 ssid='laRed' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                          

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

5: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

6: 00:01:38:ef:9a:0f ssid='WLAN_C5' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

7: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

8: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

9: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

10: 00:1f:c6:51:53:bc ssid='WebSTAR' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                        

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

11: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                            

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

12: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No suitable AP found.                                                                           

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec                                                              

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.                                                

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist                                                    

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                

State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED                                                                 

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                         

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                    

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                      

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                    

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec                                                              

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                 

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Received 734 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)                                                    

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

1: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again                                                    

Removed BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 from blacklist (clear)                                          

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

1: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:1a:2b:4a:56:d9 ssid='JAZZTEL_5B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No suitable AP found.                                                                           

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec                                                              

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Received 4069 bytes of scan results (11 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

5: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

6: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

7: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

8: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

9: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

10: 00:22:2d:0a:5e:16 ssid='WLANA5E923' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE                                                                         

Try to find non-WPA AP                                                                          

0: 00:1f:e2:bb:15:c2 ssid='Livebox-FB88' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                   

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

1: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - non-WPA network not allowed                                                           

2: 00:01:38:70:ad:b1 ssid='WLAN_5F' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

3: 00:1a:2b:16:2b:2f ssid='WLAN_0B' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

4: 00:22:2d:3e:8b:5e ssid='WLANE8B449' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

5: 00:1a:92:b8:9e:ae ssid='moratalaz' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                       

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

6: 00:13:f7:ec:42:19 ssid='WLANC42504' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                      

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

7: 00:14:f8:51:45:0a ssid='VICENTE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

8: 00:02:cf:c7:8b:e4 ssid='WLAN_11' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                         

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

9: 00:18:9b:62:46:b0 ssid='ANA' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                             

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

10: 00:22:2d:0a:5e:16 ssid='WLANA5E923' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11                     

   skip - SSID mismatch                                                                         

No suitable AP found.                                                                           

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec                                                              

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                               

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16                                                               

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)                                    

Received 5291 bytes of scan results (14 BSSes)                                                  

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                                         

Selecting BSS from priority group 0                                                             

Try to find WPA-enabled AP                                                                      

0: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11                     

   selected based on RSN IE                                                                     

   selected WPA AP 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de ssid='abcde54321'                                          

Trying to associate with 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de (SSID='abcde54321' freq=2457 MHz)                    

Cancelling scan request                                                                         

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE                                                                    

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1                                                               

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0                                                                    

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2                            

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE                                                                         

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP                                                                                    

WPA: using PTK CCMP                                                                                    

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK                                                                            

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing                                                                

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                                                            

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING                                                                                  

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                         

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_associate                                                                                       

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk                                                                                         

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec                                                                   

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                    

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0                                                                       

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto                                                                 

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b04 len=16                                                                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                               

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=191                                                                              

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCINFO(ReqIEs=000a61626364653534333231010802040b160c12182432043048606c30140100000fac040100000fac040100000fac020000 RespIEs=010882848b962430486c32040c121860dd06001018020000)'                                                                        

Association info event                                                                                                                     

req_ies - hexdump(len=50): 00 0a 61 62 63 64 65 35 34 33 32 31 01 08 02 04 0b 16 0c 12 18 24 32 04 30 48 60 6c 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                                                                                                      

resp_ies - hexdump(len=24): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 06 00 10 18 02 00 00                                        

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00                               

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                                                          

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24                                                                                                          

Wireless event: new AP: 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de                                                                                                  

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED                                                                                                           

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                                                    

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                                                  

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00                                                                                                          

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter                                                                                              

WPA: Clear old PTK                                                                                                                         

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                                                               

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                                                                 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                                               

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1                                                                                               

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING                                                                                                  

EAPOL: enable timer tick                                                                                                                   

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE                                                                                                         

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec                                                                                              

Cancelling scan request                                                                                                                    

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])                                                                                

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                                                          

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                                           

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added                                                                                          

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24                                                                                                          

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00                                                                                                  

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                                                                                    

Added BSSID 00:11:f5:ef:fd:de into blacklist                                                                                               

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys                                                                                   

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                      

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                      

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                      

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                      

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0                                                                      

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: No such file or directory                                                                                         

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT                                                                                                    

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED                                                                                                          

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)                                                                                    

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5                                                                                                  

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0                                                                                               

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                                                                                

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                                                                                   

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0                                                                                                 

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0                                                                                               

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING                                                                                                            

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)                                                                                                          

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds                                                                                           

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])                                                                                           

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Lo curios es que va pasando por los estados normales hasta que se asocia

DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED -> ...

 *Quote:*   

> State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED
> 
> wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)
> 
> WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5
> ...

 

... -> DISCONNECTED

Si os fijáis pone que no he configurado la clave ¿WEP? y no se que pasa que me desconecta.

¿A alguien se le ocurre que pudiera ser?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Si bien he visto que quizás la clave pudiera ser generada por wpa_passphrase para que no la tenga que calcular al principio, no me ha servido de nada el HOWTO de Ubuntu

 *Quote:*   

> # wpa_passphrase abcde54321
> 
> # reading passphrase from stdin
> 
> gentoo-es
> ...

 

No creo que tenga nada que ver con que tengo ifplug instalado, ¿no?

----------

## vincent-

¿Has probado a usar net-misc/wicd?

----------

## opotonil

Con esto me funciona sin problemas (WPA2-PSK + AES):

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ssidred"

        psk="secret"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

Si tienes oculto el SSID ponlo visible, cuando lo estube configurando no hubo manera de que metirara si lo tenia oculto, no recuerdo si habia algun bug...

Salu2.

PD: revisa la configuracion del router por si...

----------

